# TV Karte und Windows 7



## -GK- (23. Mai 2009)

Hi,

und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem:

bin vor kurzem auf Win 7 umgestiegen und soweit läuft auch alles super nur ich habe ich ein Problem mit meiner TV Karte (MSI TV@nywhere Pro),
ich geh Analog über Kabel rein.
Mit der mitgelieferten Software (Hyper Media Center) oder dem MS Media Center hab ich das gleiche Problem:
Es kommt zwar Ton an aber das Bild bleibt schwarz...

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Thornscape (24. Mai 2009)

Woran das liegen könnte kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.
Wenn es eine analoge PCI-Karte ist (und kein USB-Stick) solltest du auf jeden Fall mal die Software DScaler verwenden. (auf jeden Fall neue Version 4.1.17 verwenden wg. signierter 64bit-Treiber!)
Grade für neue Betriebssysteme ist das Ganze perfekt, da DScaler direkt auf die Hardware zugreift und damit also nicht einmal ein Treiber für die Karte installiert sein muss.

Vista x64 zum Beispiel kennt meine alte Hauppauge-Karte gar nicht mehr, Treiber gibt es auch keine. DScaler funktioniert jedoch wunderbar.


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2009)

wenn das bild schwarz ist. habe ich eine lösung für dich.


als ich TechniSAT Skystar HD2 installiert habe, über DVBViewer TE 2 bekommt auch kein bild.

mein lösung ist, das Programm Cyberlink PowerDVD9 installieren. da installiert auch audio/video-codec mit. du sollst dein powerdvd-codec in dvbprogramm aktivieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2009)

Hm, schau dir mal die Optionen der Software an, welche COdecs es zulässt.
Möglicherweise ist der verwendete Codec nicht mit dem Betriebssystem kompatibel.

Einen BDA Treiber nutzt du aber, oder?


----------



## -GK- (24. Mai 2009)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten...

@ Thornscape: Mit DScaler habe ich das gleiche Ergebnis, zwar Ton aber kein Bild.

@ RedBrain: Cyberlink PowerDVD hab ich installiert, zwar in der Version 8, aber da sollte ja das Codec auch dabei sein, oder?

@ Stefan Payne: Ja ist ein BDA Treiber. Bei der Software kann man nicht wirklich groß was einstellen, höchstens in welchem Format ich aufnehmen will (MPEG 1,2,4)

Aber irgendwie glaub ich auch das das irgendein Problem mit dem Codec sein könnte, nur welches?


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2009)

ja, ist auch mit dabei.

es ist warscheinlich ein codec problem. mehr weiß ich nicht. aber ich gucke mal nach.


----------



## Minas (27. Dezember 2009)

Kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit der Leatek PVR 2000 TV Karte aus??? ich bekomme sie unter Windows 7 nicht zum laufen bzw finde ich keine funktionierenden Treiber !!!!


----------



## Lord Wotan (28. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du den mit den Programm von Windows 7 TV sehen?


----------



## Minas (28. Dezember 2009)

nein leider meint das medis center von windows 7 das kein tv tuner vorhanden ist und das ist denn auch schon mein problem. zur hilfe


----------



## Lord Wotan (28. Dezember 2009)

Dann brauchst du BDA Treiber für deine TV Karte. Wenn es von Hersteller keine gibt, dann hast du ein Problem.


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

msi mit 7 treibern....sind die nicht so großzügig..musste auch schon einen gar nicht so alten dvb-t stick in die kiste packen


----------

